# KDE Connections Editor - VPN

## DancesWithWords

I'm trying to connect to my vpn service Purevpn using the KDE Connection Editor utility.  I don't even know where this utility puts its log file so I can't provide that.  Nothing I've tried seems to work. I've tried openvpn, import vpn and PPTP etc.  I've downloaded the necessary files from Purevpn.  Maybe someone could point me to another method to make this connection work.  Thanks.

=======

DWW

----------

## Voltago

Hi,

the config files are stored in '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections'.

----------

